# U.S. issued Radio Certificate of Competency?



## 2HTP (Dec 14, 2010)

Croatia requires a "radio-telephone license of competency" for charterers (perhaps all mariners) in their waters. They recognize any certificate issued by the charterer's home country. This seems common in the UK, but I have not found any such licensing for marine radios in the U.S.

I did find the FCC Marine Radio Operator's Permit, but a perusal of the sample questions would suggest it is overkill for Med charter:

1-2A1 Which commercial radio operator license is required to operate a fixed-tuned ship RADAR station with external controls?
1-2A2 When is a Marine Radio Operator Permit or higher license required for aircraft communications?
1-2A4 What are the radio operator requirements of a passenger ship equipped with a GMDSS installation?

Can someone recommend a course or certificate offered in the U.S. that would satisfy the Croatian government?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

2HTP said:


> Croatia requires a "radio-telephone license of competency" for charterers (perhaps all mariners) in their waters. They recognize any certificate issued by the charterer's home country. This seems common in the UK, but I have not found any such licensing for marine radios in the U.S.
> 
> I did find the FCC Marine Radio Operator's Permit, but a perusal of the sample questions would suggest it is overkill for Med charter:
> 
> ...


IIRC, the Restricted Radio Operator's Permit is all that is generally required on a RECREATIONAL VESSEL in the USA, regardless of what equipment is aboard.

The equipment this permit covers includes SSB, VHF, RADAR, EPIRB, AIS, RDF, and LORAN. I'd point out that if you do not have SSB aboard and are not going to be contacting foreign vessels or land stations with the VHF, you don't even need the RRO.


----------



## 2HTP (Dec 14, 2010)

*Thanks SD*

I only need VHF; this is in Croatia for a yacht charter, where a license or certificate is required. I was hoping there was an ASA-type certificate for VHF only, similar to what is offered in the UK.

Will look into the Restricted Permit, but still overkill.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

If your EC boat is _equipped _with a VHF then the _skipper _will need a SRC (Short Range Certificate) or equivalent, in the US the FCC issues a "Restricted Radiotelephone Operator permit" with no exam (unlike the SRC, where the exam isn't trivial).

The SRC is worth getting, as it does detail correct use of the GMDSS equipped systems now commonly used in Europe.

Most charterers will also require a license of some sort. As the US has no required license any piece of paper looking official, such as one of the ASA exam logbooks with stamp and signature, should suffice.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

All you need for an RRO is an address and $50 (maybe $60?) There is no exam or other requirement. jYou can get it online at fcc.gov. This is the cert needed to legally operate radios on a boat in foreign countries. There may be a lesser cert I am unaware of that would do the trick but I am not sure about that.


----------



## 2HTP (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha, sck5, that's exactly what I need. Took me all of 15 minutes to complete. I thought the RROP would involve an exam on the technologies and operating spectra, and regulations in their use, of all the devices that SD listed. As you stated, I only had to declare that I speak English and know what a log book is.

This license demonstrates my proficiency at entering credit card information on a government website - that should set the Croatian government at ease.

Thank you all for the advice. For anyone else in the US needing to satisfy this requirement for charter, go to FCC.org, register to be issued a FCC Registration Number, log in, go to the Universal Licensing System (ULS) and find the application for RR - Restricted Radio. The fee is $60.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Yep, and it's good for life!

Bill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

However, the Ship's Station License, required if you want to sail in foreign waters or speak to foreign stations on your boat's radio, only is good for 10 years IIRC.



btrayfors said:


> Yep, and it's good for life!
> 
> Bill


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

Ham licenses are also good for 10 years but can be renewed so long as you do it within a year of expiration. I cant remember if the same is true of the ship station license but I would think it is. Ask me again in 7 years and I will know.


----------



## kameni (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks so much guys. I've been looking for this information for a while now. The year is now 2017 and the fee has gone up to a nice round $70 to demonstrate I can successfully use a government website. Still took <15 min ;-)


----------



## Turnin Turtle (Jun 25, 2016)

US doesn't issue certificates of competency for anything...

Just licenses to operate.

Even the HAM licenses that required you to pass a test in Morse code didn't mean you were competent.... just that you could get 90% right occasionally.

If our licenses meant you were competent... we wouldn't have any deaths due to DUI or texting while driving. But EACH has more deaths per year than the ENTIRE 1991 to present military activities in Iraq did....


----------

